
How to look out for yourself inside a particular company - zdw
http://rachelbythebay.com/w/2018/03/21/next/
======
brad0
How does this not have any comments?

I work on a team that is 90% on visas, mostly Chinese and Indian but some
Canadians too.

Everyone acts like this on my team. If they don’t, their visa can be
terminated, as can mine.

We can’t connect as people and a team when we’re all defensive and only
looking out for ourselves.

But that’s what’s rewarded and incentivised.

